# Billing Physician Assistants under supervisor as first assists



## adenyer (Nov 1, 2011)

*?Billing Physician Assistants under supervisor as first assists?*

Can we separately bill for a Physician Assistant that is not enrolled with an insurance carrier- under the supervison of an MD- as a surgical first assist?  If so would we still use the modifier indicating first assist?


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

adenyer said:


> Can we separately bill for a Physician Assistant that is not enrolled with an insurance carrier- under the supervison of an MD- as a surgical first assist?  If so would we still use the modifier indicating first assist?



You would have to check with that insurance carrier to see if they will allow billing a PA surgical assist under a supervising physician.  I think that will probably be a "no".  If the PA is not contracted with the insurance I think they will take issue with paying for those services.


----------

